# Amazing College Hockey fight



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

RIT and Canisius combined for 251 penalty minutes in their recent game, which was ended with a bench clearing brawl including goalies. It is just an amazing fight to watch. This video is not the greatest quality, but still fun to watch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6mJULLb ... .com/?p=66


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I wish I could have seen what happened to #8 in white. What a cheap little wussy! I hope he got his bell rung good.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

I love the goalie fight portion...It looks like they had the "everybody else is fighting, I guess we should go", or just got bored!


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I thought it was funny when number 28 in white went from holding a couple guys back to pounding the heck out of another guy in the blink of and eye


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

watching this is about the only reason I wish I would've played hockey!!! otherwise, it's about like watching nascar...........BORING.

Nice vids goosebuster, looks like ya really laid into the honkers with that snow.

Tator


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I love the goalie fighting part also. Comes down there, good day sir, wanna fight? Sure why not everyone else is doing it! I can't believe the benches didn't empty out!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tator said:


> watching this is about the only reason I wish I would've played hockey!!! otherwise, it's about like watching nascar...........BORING.
> 
> Nice vids goosebuster, looks like ya really laid into the honkers with that snow.
> 
> Tator


Nascar????? WTF Tator, not even close


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

yes, I agree, watching Nascar is probaby worse, your right

:lol:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Tator, I can keep listing sports if you want to..... Nothing better than a game of college hockey. None of the players are tainted with money


----------

